# Raven's Lexus IS-F Kamikaze ISM Three Day Detail [PIC HEAVY!]



## -Raven-

Well time has come to finally detail my Lexus IS-F again.

My Lexus was last detailed two years ago in April 2013, and was coated with ArtDeShine ArtDeSickio. I'm both surprised and extremely happy with how this coating has held up, whilst obviously not 100%, it was certainly still holding on pretty damn good.

Over all my Lexus was in extremely good condition, very minimal wash swirls. Kind of makes you question if a detail would be worth it or not! It's certainly going to be pointless trying to capture 50/50's with this paint haha!

But like anything, after two years there would with out a doubt be improvements to be gained, and also time to try out new products! In this case, the new product I had been dying to try out was Kamikaze ISM coating! More on this later.

This is what I had to begin with. Pretty damn good!




























But like any car that hasn't been detailed in two years, there's bound to be some marks. Not sure what these marks were from, but they certainly have to go!



















The car was washed as normal, then given a good wipe down with panel wipe. Didn't grab any wash pics...



















Plenty of paint to play with!










Time to get serious. To remove the previous coating off the paint, I tried a few polishing and compounding combo's, but anything on foam pads resulted in a really sticky wipe off.

The only thing that worked nicely was Buff And Shine microfiber pad with Meguiar's D300 compound. Now this is a pretty serious combo, so only a few quick passes was all I had to do to find that great base again. A benefit of using such a heavy combo however, would be bit more flattening out of the peel on my car. The peel is very minimal, but what is there does stand out.










A bit of haze left after the Meguiar's D300 on Buff And Shine microfiber pad, but as you can see, pretty great result just from compounding. This is just one reason why I love SMAT polishes so much!










Quite a few hours (a good 6-7) was spent finishing the paint as good as I could get it. I used Meguiar's 205 on Rupes white pad and then the Meguiar's 205 again, but this time on a softer HD black pad. Just took it real easy, and extremely happy with the final result. Crazy gloss achieved on the very nice to work with Lexus paint!














































Hard to get a pic of the actual paint surface (used my fingerprint at the top of the pic for focus point), but here you can see the nicely polished paint!










The Lexus was taken out in the sun to check for anything I had missed with the LED's. I'm extremely happy with the gloss on this one!




























This is one of my favorite pics of the detail. Just a pure polished bonnet blinging in the sun!










Here's a sneaky spot I missed haha!



















Now was a good time for the full wheels off treatment, since it has been a while since I last had them off. I had previously coated the wheels with Choose Nanotech 9H DLS, so they are very well protected. They were cleaned up with Meguiar's Hot Rims (acid) wheel cleaner. You can see the Meg's Hot Rims cleans the tyres effortlessly too! Swissvax Pneu was used as the tyre dressing for the new tyre look.




































































































The brake calipers got a real good cleaning as well. I had coated these when I got the car as well, so they were very easy to clean. I just used soapy water and a brush to get all the brake dust off. I gave them a quick freshen up with Concourse Energise silica spray sealant.













































































































The front calipers were cleaned as well as the inner guard liners.



















Now here's the fun part, time for the coating! The paintwork was given 2x wipe downs with panel wipe, then a wipe down with Eraser just to make sure.

The product of choice for today was Kamikaze ISM coating. And boy what a coating!

Where do I start? This one is very easy to use. One of the easiest coatings I've ever used actually. Even in my hot and humid climate where every coating is essentially wipe on wipe off, the Kamikaze ISM gave minutes work time!

For use, the best way to explain it is it goes on a little bit grabby like honey, but spreads out very nicely and very easy with slow movements. It's a bit weird since you can see it goes on thick, but you get very good and even coverage. I start in the middle of the section I'm working in, spread it out in done direction, then get the coat even in the other direction.

Wipe off was very easy. It was a bit oil like in the way it took two wipe downs to remove all the haze, but very easy to do and very easy to see the missed spots. Nice and forgiving this one! I highly recommend it!

Here is the Kamikaze ISM. What a great looking bottle! Not only that, it fits in the hand nicely, so easy to hold on to. The last thing you would want to do is drop the expensive bottle!










Now this is a great idea. A nice dropper that comes with the Kamikaze ISM.










Perfect amount to use on applicator. This is less than 1ml of product in the dropper.










Loaded applicator ready for use










Kamikaze ISM hazing up nicely. I did the bonnet first in six sections with the amount above. Once the applicator is loaded, you could do this area in about four sections I would say. For an idea about the rest, the front doors took ~2 applications each, the rear doors were done in ~1.



















Now those who know me, will know I'm all about the looks. The Kamikaze ISM coating is like nothing else I've used. It gives a very nice high class wax wet look for starters, noticeably more wet looking than the previous ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko which is no easy feat. Easily the wettest looking coating I have ever used!

Interestingly, the Kamikaze ISM seems to have a bit of a polarizing effect as well, which I've never seen with a coating before either. It seems to be nice and clear, and make the metallic flake really stand out.

Here is an example of what I mean by the polarizing effect. Crazy flake coming through in this picture!










I ended up putting two coats of the ISM on the front wings just to see the effects. I didn't really think it was warranted. All up I used less than half of the 30ml bottle.

Time for the final pics. Here's a few late afternoon sun pics.













































































































I took some more pics after the sun had sneaked down over the horizon. Shows off the nice inky black paint nicely!
































































Well over all, I'm extremely pleased of how this one went. I spent a good three full days detailing my beast, strange when it was in such good condition, but well worth the effort in the end. The only way I think I could get better is if I wet sand the paint perfectly flat.

The Kamikaze ISM was a dream to use, and the results are stunning even on such nicely finished paint. I'll be maintaining the finish on this one with the Kamikaze Over Coat as well.

Hope you enjoyed it, thanks for looking! Questions and comments welcome!

Matty.


----------



## sm81

What a detail, what a car!!! Before it was already excellent... now it's outstanding!


----------



## sm81

Is that Kamikaze coating 30ml bottle? What it costed? How do you think to maintain it?


----------



## Grommit

That paint finish and flake pop is really different gravy. Truly lovely to see Raven,

I'm going to stick my neck out and say that your car is the best kept black car on DW. Just my opinion of course.

Good work and skills amigo.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Always a pleasure to read through one of your threads!!


----------



## SPARTAN

Just one word .....stunning.


----------



## TonyH38

Great finish on a superb car, thanks for the post.


----------



## sm81

Grommit said:


> That paint finish and flake pop is really different gravy. Truly lovely to see Raven,
> 
> I'm going to stick my neck out and say that your car is the best kept black car on DW. Just my opinion of course.


Definitely! :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Looking good Matty!
Stunning as usual


----------



## yetizone

Beautifully done! As I currently have Sicko & Keegan on my Golf I've been looking forward to this write up and I'm not disappointed! Stunning finish and it looks like the ISM certainly adds to the finish like the ADS products. Outstanding work 

Is ISM sufficiently robust enough to resist light wash marring like the ADS Keegan?


----------



## c16rkc

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## ST - Matt

Looks fantastic mate the flake popping in direct sun light is unreal as well, great work


----------



## Demetrios72

Stunning results!!

Some really nice flake pop too :thumb:


----------



## litcan91

That flake pop :doublesho


----------



## AdamC

Nice write up. Finish you have achieved is stunning.


----------



## Peugeot

Nice shiny car:thumb:

"I spent a good three full days detailing my beast, strange when it was in such good condition, but well worth the effort in the end"

Is it a family car or a competition car!


----------



## Kabel88

Amazing!


----------



## Bazza85

Flawlessly, outstandingly stunning!!!


----------



## O`Neil

Unreal. 

That looks superb


----------



## greymda

you are the king of gloss!

amazing result!


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Is that Kamikaze coating 30ml bottle? What it costed? How do you think to maintain it?


Yeah 30ml bottle. I'll wash it with my Echelon shampoos, and give it the odd going over with the Kamikaze Over Coat when I feel it's needed. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Grommit said:


> That paint finish and flake pop is really different gravy. Truly lovely to see Raven,
> 
> I'm going to stick my neck out and say that your car is the best kept black car on DW. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> Good work and skills amigo.


Thank you very much! I try to keep it as nice as I can!


----------



## -Raven-

yetizone said:


> Beautifully done! As I currently have Sicko & Keegan on my Golf I've been looking forward to this write up and I'm not disappointed! Stunning finish and it looks like the ISM certainly adds to the finish like the ADS products. Outstanding work
> 
> Is ISM sufficiently robust enough to resist light wash marring like the ADS Keegan?


Thank you very much! The ISM is a legitimate coating in its own right, and should be more than up to the task of resisting the wash marks. It should resist the water spots very nicely too. Just going to keep a real close eye on it now haha!


----------



## -Raven-

Peugeot said:


> Nice shiny car:thumb:
> 
> "I spent a good three full days detailing my beast, strange when it was in such good condition, but well worth the effort in the end"
> 
> Is it a family car or a competition car!


Cheers mate! It's my wife's daily driver, it does about 15,000Km's a year. :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer

Absolutely stunning results and a superb write up. Really goes to show the difference a high end coating can make, the flake pop is staggering (let alone the gloss and depth). It would be interesting to see whether Kamikaze's wax added anything tangible in terms of looks or maintenance, although it is a bit pricey for a top coat. I'm guessing that the coating on the wheels is impervious to the acidic wheel cleaner? Any particular reason why you chose to use it instead of something pH neutral like IronX?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Top work  full of depth and gloss !


----------



## -Raven-

ocdetailer said:


> Absolutely stunning results and a superb write up. Really goes to show the difference a high end coating can make, the flake pop is staggering (let alone the gloss and depth). It would be interesting to see whether Kamikaze's wax added anything tangible in terms of looks or maintenance, although it is a bit pricey for a top coat.


I used ISM coating only, no wax. Kamikaze does have a wax though. :thumb:



ocdetailer said:


> I'm guessing that the coating on the wheels is impervious to the acidic wheel cleaner? Any particular reason why you chose to use it instead of something pH neutral like IronX?


Long story short, IronX is f***ing useless. It is not a wheel cleaner. People have been blinded by bleeding, and forgot what a wheel cleaner actually is. 

Regular cleaning of the wheels with an acidic cleaner will deteriorate any coating, but it's fine for the rare hit here and there. With your wheels coated, just shampoo is really needed to clean them. I hadn't cleaned my wheels properly for quite some time, so decided to give them a good hit. It's just spray, agitate, then rinse off. Very quick, very effective, especially for cleaning tyres! :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

Id be eager to see it in real life! Looks stunning in the pictures, probably more so in reality!

Lexus makes the shiniest paint of the all manufacturers IMO in the first place!


----------



## ronwash

Fantastic work matty,car looks amazing,id use miyabi on top,its the closest to perfection that i saw from coatings.


----------



## smifeune

Awesome looking motor.

The gloss on the pictures are amazing, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

:argie::argie: wow. I love that !!!


----------



## rhyst

Cracking job


----------



## danwel

Quite possibly one of the best kept cars on here


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Stunning!


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

one word .... Stunning!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Rather like these! looks nice mate :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Rayaan said:


> Id be eager to see it in real life! Looks stunning in the pictures, probably more so in reality!
> 
> Lexus makes the shiniest paint of the all manufacturers IMO in the first place!


Cheers Rayaan! Yes, it's stunning mate! It's given me a case of the 'peeks' again. You know when you go to the garage just to look at your car! 

Yes Lexus paint is wonderful! It just responds so nicely! I'm very happy with mine, that's for sure! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> Fantastic work matty,car looks amazing,id use miyabi on top,its the closest to perfection that i saw from coatings.


Thanks Ron!

I thought about getting the Miyabi, but was told its a bit more bling bling than the ISM. I'd be more inclined to use it as a base coat too.

After using the ISM though, I think I'm going to have to get the Miyabi for my new car that should be here next week, a 2015 WRX in the metallic white! I was going to use my G'Zox Hi-MOHS kit on it, but now I'm not so sure haha!


----------



## gammachan

2 coats miyabi and then top with ISM


----------



## Kotsos

Well done bro this is some mega gloss coming from that paint. 

I m glad i can see your diet goes strong :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

-Raven- said:


> Thanks Ron!
> 
> I thought about getting the Miyabi, but was told its a bit more bling bling than the ISM. I'd be more inclined to use it as a base coat too.
> 
> After using the ISM though, I think I'm going to have to get the Miyabi for my new car that should be here next week, a 2015 WRX in the metallic white! I was going to use my G'Zox Hi-MOHS kit on it, but now I'm not so sure haha!


Dude,pop the bloody Gzoxs cherry already..u have to let it out of the box,the sooner the better 
Youll have enough cars to check Miyabi on..i suggest that u apply Miyabi solo first on another car before using it as a base coat,in most cases id go Ism as base.
Congrats on the WRX,very nice car in a great color.


----------



## -Raven-

Kotsos said:


> Well done bro this is some mega gloss coming from that paint.
> 
> I m glad i can see your diet goes strong :thumb:


Haha thanks bro! Getting there slowly!


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> Dude,pop the bloody Gzoxs cherry already..u have to let it out of the box,the sooner the better
> Youll have enough cars to check Miyabi on..i suggest that u apply Miyabi solo first on another car before using it as a base coat,in most cases id go Ism as base.
> Congrats on the WRX,very nice car in a great color.


Cheers Ron

Talking to the Kamikaze guys again, the ISM is a flexable coat and the Miyabi is a hard coat. The Miyabi gives more of a hard shine reflective look, the ISM more of a waxed look. I think Miyabi then ISM is the way to go if you were going to do it. :thumb:


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Ron
> 
> Talking to the Kamikaze guys again, the ISM is a flexable coat and the Miyabi is a hard coat.


What this really means? Flexable? Like Maxprotect UNC-R?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> What this really means? Flexable? Like Maxprotect UNC-R?


Sort of I guess. It's different technology and not a rubber coating like UNC-R, but it is flexable so I'm told. I might have to do a spoon test with it to check. :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing

very nicely done, gotta love the ISF's:thumb:

Would it not be easier to spray Pneu directly onto the sponge app to avoid the overspray on the wheels?


----------



## Alex L

Very nice 



-Raven- said:


> Not sure what these marks were from, but they certainly have to go!





-Raven- said:


> Cheers mate! It's my wife's daily driver


It might be time for a new wife :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ghostrider

Very nice Job Matty !!!! Looks brilliant !

Do you have any experience with Echelon Xen Zero ? How would you compare it against the Kamikaze ?


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning as always raven, great review too and cnt believe the pop she's getting in that sun.


----------



## -Raven-

Summit Detailing said:


> very nicely done, gotta love the ISF's:thumb:
> 
> Would it not be easier to spray Pneu directly onto the sponge app to avoid the overspray on the wheels?


Haha thanks. Long story short, that's what I do. Was playing around taking photos with that wheel. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Ghostrider said:


> Very nice Job Matty !!!! Looks brilliant !
> 
> Do you have any experience with Echelon Xen Zero ? How would you compare it against the Kamikaze ?


Cheers!

Yeah mate, I've got the. Echelon Zen Xero on my own Honda Accord. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347450

These are two totally different coating styles, but in short, the way I would split them is ISM for looks and Zen Xero for durability. The Zen Xero still looks absolutely epic, easily better than the masses of regular cheap Si02 coatings, but the ISM is in a different league!

The Echelon Zen Xero is seriously wonderful high quality stuff! It's a 2 part coating, base coat is a PHPS coating and top coat is fluorine coating. Extremely durable with epic beading! Would have to be one the best coating kits I've ever used. Highly recommended.

The Kamikaze ISM kills it for looks though! It's a modified hydrocarbon flexable coating, but I'm not up to speed on this one yet. It's a non-solvent, VOC free coating so no stinky what so ever haha! Stupidly easy to use and very forgiving too. Should be fairly durable on its own like how I've used it, I'm keen to see how it goes. I'd apply it over the Kamikaze Miyabi if I was worried about durability and wanted that bit extra, but I don't think that will be an issue at all. It goes on nice and thick, should be good protection.

You just can't beat the high quality Japanese coatings. :thumb:


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Cheers!
> 
> These are two totally different coating styles, but in short, the way I would split them is ISM for looks and Zen Xero for durability. The Zen Xero still looks absolutely epic, easily better than the masses of regular cheap Si02 coatings, but the ISM is in a different league!
> 
> I'd apply it over the Kamikaze Miyabi if I was worried about durability and wanted that bit extra, but I don't think that will be an issue at all. It goes on nice and thick, should be good protection.
> 
> You just can't beat the high quality Japanese coatings. :thumb:


Which one is your means cheap si02 coatings?? So Miyabi coating is more durable than ISM?


----------



## Ghostrider

-Raven- said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Yeah mate, I've got the. Echelon Zen Xero on my own Honda Accord.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347450
> 
> These are two totally different coating styles, but in short, the way I would split them is ISM for looks and Zen Xero for durability. The Zen Xero still looks absolutely epic, easily better than the masses of regular cheap Si02 coatings, but the ISM is in a different league!
> 
> The Echelon Zen Xero is seriously wonderful high quality stuff! It's a 2 part coating, base coat is a PHPS coating and top coat is fluorine coating. Extremely durable with epic beading! Would have to be one the best coating kits I've ever used. Highly recommended.
> 
> The Kamikaze ISM kills it for looks though! It's a modified hydrocarbon flexable coating, but I'm not up to speed on this one yet. It's a non-solvent, VOC free coating so no stinky what so ever haha! Stupidly easy to use and very forgiving too. Should be fairly durable on its own like how I've used it, I'm keen to see how it goes. I'd apply it over the Kamikaze Miyabi if I was worried about durability and wanted that bit extra, but I don't think that will be an issue at all. It goes on nice and thick, should be good protection.
> 
> You just can't beat the high quality Japanese coatings. :thumb:


Thanks for this mate !

What you recommend for my daily driver ? (parking outside, 25.000 kilometers/year), colour is a perl-white.
During the white colour I´m often using a clay or a iron remover to remove the iron spots. So its important for me to use a coating that is resistant to that.


----------



## sm81

Yet tried Overcoat? Does it have water spotting problem?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Which one is your means cheap si02 coatings?? So Miyabi coating is more durable than ISM?


Gtechniq C1, CarPro C.Quartz, Gyeon Prime, ADS Spiros, etc...

Not sure on the durability of Miyabi vs ISM as stand alone coatings, still have to find that one out.


----------



## -Raven-

Ghostrider said:


> Thanks for this mate !
> 
> What you recommend for my daily driver ? (parking outside, 25.000 kilometers/year), colour is a perl-white.
> During the white colour I´m often using a clay or a iron remover to remove the iron spots. So its important for me to use a coating that is resistant to that.


Still trying to work this one out for my brand new metallic white WRX myself.

I was set to use G'Zox Hi-MOHS on it (essentially the same as Echelon Zen Xero but a bit more hardcore) but using the Kamikaze ISM on the Lexus i'm having second thoughts. Might do the Kamikaze Miyabi and ISM combo on it instead.


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Yet tried Overcoat? Does it have water spotting problem?


Trialing it out on the boot of my Honda to see how it goes. It's meant to resist waterspots, like the Kamikaze coatings are meant to as well. :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92

Fantastic....:argie:


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> Trialing it out on the boot of my Honda to see how it goes. It's meant to resist waterspots, like the Kamikaze coatings are meant to as well. :thumb:


You not got rid of the granddad car yet?

Where are you getting your Echelon shampoo from? Is it as good/better than the ADS Organic one?


----------



## cheechy

Stunning raven. You've just cost me a lot of money but it looks like a great investment.

Thanks for the assistance I just hope I can do it justice. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> You not got rid of the granddad car yet?
> 
> Where are you getting your Echelon shampoo from? Is it as good/better than the ADS Organic one?


The WRX just turned up yesterday so the Honda is going.

Got the 3 different Echelon shampoos from Tonita in Singapore. Was painful to deal with, but shipping was cheap and I got 1L bottles of each as well as the Zen Xero.

The maintenance shampoo is completely different to the ADS Organic, the ADS organic is like APC style, no bubbles as you know. The Echelon one is a rich luxurious wash, nice and slick, leaves nothing behind. It's my favourite shampoo.


----------



## -Raven-

cheechy said:


> Stunning raven. You've just cost me a lot of money but it looks like a great investment.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance I just hope I can do it justice. :thumb::thumb:


Haha! Sorry about that! I'm sure you'll be impressed with it, I am! :thumb:


----------



## giggs

Just can't stop clicking on your thread. Stunning car!


----------



## cheechy

Sorry forgot to ask some questions the finish on the Lexus in your pics has some sort of hypnotic affect.

In relation to applicators and microfibres how often did you change during application? Did you feel you needed to change after every panel or is ism quite forgiving? 

Have you topped with over coat?


----------



## Ghostrider

-Raven- said:


> Still trying to work this one out for my brand new metallic white WRX myself.
> 
> I was set to use G'Zox Hi-MOHS on it (essentially the same as Echelon Zen Xero but a bit more hardcore) but using the Kamikaze ISM on the Lexus i'm having second thoughts. Might do the Kamikaze Miyabi and ISM combo on it instead.


Ordered the ISM Coat and the Infinity Wax today ! Hope this will be a great combo !


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Car looks brilliant Raven, just purchased ISM and Overcoat for my Sapphire Black M135i. HOPEFULLY it looks as good as yours once I'm done.
A few questions pleaseee :thumb:

How long did you let the coating cure before getting it wet?
Would C1+Exo even come close to ISM in regards to looks or durability?
What do you use to protect the wheels?

Cheers.


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> The WRX just turned up yesterday so the Honda is going.
> 
> Got the 3 different Echelon shampoos from Tonita in Singapore. Was painful to deal with, but shipping was cheap and I got 1L bottles of each as well as the Zen Xero.
> 
> The maintenance shampoo is completely different to the ADS Organic, the ADS organic is like APC style, no bubbles as you know. The Echelon one is a rich luxurious wash, nice and slick, leaves nothing behind. It's my favourite shampoo.


The only website that seems worse for information is the Echelon one :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

cheechy said:


> Sorry forgot to ask some questions the finish on the Lexus in your pics has some sort of hypnotic affect.
> 
> In relation to applicators and microfibres how often did you change during application? Did you feel you needed to change after every panel or is ism quite forgiving?
> 
> Have you topped with over coat?


I just use one suede MF square to do the car and throw it away afterwards.

I think I went through 5 or 6 microfibers. Not every panel and it is very forgiving, but best to use clean cloths. I put these in a bucket of APC after use, then they are washed and can be used again, don't need to be thrown away.


----------



## -Raven-

Ghostrider said:


> Ordered the ISM Coat and the Infinity Wax today ! Hope this will be a great combo !


Very nice! The Infinity Wax is calling me, but I haven't touched waxes in over two years....


----------



## -Raven-

Kash-Jnr said:


> Car looks brilliant Raven, just purchased ISM and Overcoat for my Sapphire Black M135i. HOPEFULLY it looks as good as yours once I'm done.
> A few questions pleaseee :thumb:


I'm sure it'll look absolutely sweeeeet! :argie:



Kash-Jnr said:


> How long did you let the coating cure before getting it wet?


I wait as long as possible. A few days at least before washing.



Kash-Jnr said:


> Would C1+Exo even come close to ISM in regards to looks or durability?


Looks nope. ISM is high class wax look, nice wet gloss. Complete opposite to the hard reflective shine of C1+Exo.

Durability maybe. It's how you look after them that determines how they last. The Exo nope, the C1 should.



Kash-Jnr said:


> What do you use to protect the wheels?


The wheels on the Lexus are coated with Choose Nanotech 9H DLS. (very similar to Ceramic Pro / 22PLE)


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> The only website that seems worse for information is the Echelon one :lol: :lol:


Yeah what shampoos hahaha!


----------



## diesel x

Great work as always.


----------



## Ghostrider

Could please you tell us more about these Echelon shampoos ?


----------



## ALLR_155528

Think I have been transported to flake pop heaven. Looks amazing in photos so what it looks like in person I can only dream


----------



## Stu Mac

Absolutely amazing! That is certainly the best finish I have seen. Those pictures are incredible . I am speechless


----------



## davo3587

Totally stunning finish on a stunning lexus. Thats a huge bench mark you have set.


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Not sure on the durability of Miyabi vs ISM as stand alone coatings, still have to find that one out.


Any new info about this?


----------



## ardenvxr

Just read this,what a great finish you achieved


----------



## MAUI

Awesome job Raven. Anyone that will post close up full sun shots is a pro in my books.


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Trialing it out on the boot of my Honda to see how it goes. It's meant to resist waterspots, like the Kamikaze coatings are meant to as well. :thumb:


Any new info about this?


----------



## Neno330

perfect finish :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Absolutely stunning finish Matty! :argie:

Any updates on how it is performing after a couple of months? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Tembaco

Wouw there is a lot of depth in that paint. I'm olso curious for the water beading from the ISM.


----------



## magpieV6

wow........


----------



## -Raven-

Alan W said:


> Absolutely stunning finish Matty! :argie:
> 
> Any updates on how it is performing after a couple of months?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Still 100% perfect as you'd expect! :thumb:



Tembaco said:


> Wouw there is a lot of depth in that paint. I'm olso curious for the water beading from the ISM.


I'll do another quick video next time I wash it on the weekend, but it hasn't changed at all.


----------



## -Raven-

Ok, here's an update as promised.

Just washed my Lex, the Kamikaze ISM on it is now over 3 months old. :thumb:










And here's a quick vid of the water behavior. Still the same as when it was first applied.


----------



## Alan W

Still looks stunning Matty - thanks for the update and video! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Looks great!


----------



## Gleammachine

Real soft spot for the IS-F, looks stunning mate.


----------



## ronwash

Matty,car still look superb..is this with overcoat or just ISM?.
by the way..subaru looks a bit like that unwanted child..


----------



## -Raven-

Gleammachine said:


> Real soft spot for the IS-F, looks stunning mate.


Thank you very much Rob. I remember looking over the ISF's you detailed before I got mine, learning all the issues with them such as the brake dust eating the wheels. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> Matty,car still look superb..is this with overcoat or just ISM?.


Cheers Ron! Nah, no Over Coat yet. It just doesn't need it yet, I can't see a single wash mark on it. I won't be holding back on it though, I just got another 250ml bottle of the Over Coat seeing as I like it so much haha!



ronwash said:


> by the way..subaru looks a bit like that unwanted child..


Haha, it got a wash straight after I took this photo actually. I'm really loving it, it's a very fun car to drive. Soooo much better than my old Honda Accord Euro ever was!

Just waiting on some motivation to detail it properly though. It's only had Kamikaze Over Coat on it as an interim measure since I got it, and that stuff is pretty epic so it's making it hard. I got some Kamikaze Miyabi and the rest of the ISM bottle earmarked for it when I finally do get around to detailing it.


----------



## ronwash

Dont forget the high end coating{s} little kit you've Got in youre collection...i havnt seen that yet,never..maybe when youll replace the black beast.:thumb:


----------



## sm81

ronwash said:


> Dont forget the high end coating{s} little kit you've Got in youre collection...i havnt seen that yet,never..maybe when youll replace the black beast.:thumb:


What is is?


----------



## subarufreak

wow!!!


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Thank you very much! The ISM is a legitimate coating in its own right, and should be more than up to the task of resisting the wash marks. It should resist the water spots very nicely too. Just going to keep a real close eye on it now haha!


What kind of wash routine you have? Any sheeting videos?


----------



## Alan W

sm81 said:


> Any sheeting videos?


See Post 87  and also this:






Alan W


----------



## sm81

Alan W said:


> See Post 87  and also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan W


3 months old video.


----------



## Alan W

sm81 said:


> 3 months old video.


Posted 27 July after the ISM Coat had *been on the car for 3 months*! 

Alan W


----------



## -Raven-

Yes Alan is correct haha! The ISM has been on the car for 3 months! :lol:


----------



## sm81

Subaru detail coming soon?


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Thanks Ron!
> 
> I thought about getting the Miyabi, but was told its a bit more bling bling than the ISM. I'd be more inclined to use it as a base coat too.
> 
> After using the ISM though, I think I'm going to have to get the Miyabi for my new car that should be here next week, a 2015 WRX in the metallic white! I was going to use my G'Zox Hi-MOHS kit on it, but now I'm not so sure haha!


When WRX is in the line? Have you any idea how well ISM or Miyabi works other countries where they are using those nasty chemicals during all winter?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> When WRX is in the line? Have you any idea how well ISM or Miyabi works other countries where they are using those nasty chemicals during all winter?


I'll hopefully do the WRX this month..... I just haven't bothered to be honest, the Kamikaze Over Coat has been working a treat since new!

Not sure on the cold climate stuff, but being developed in Japan its got great resistance to fallout / acid rain etc. Not sure if they salt the roads over there or not either.


----------



## shab2011

I have to say that looks amazing mate, the finish is of high standard and I really enjoyed looking through the pics


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> I'll hopefully do the WRX this month..... I just haven't bothered to be honest, the Kamikaze Over Coat has been working a treat since new!
> 
> Not sure on the cold climate stuff, but being developed in Japan its got great resistance to fallout / acid rain etc. Not sure if they salt the roads over there or not either.


Any thread about it?


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Any thread about it?


No, still haven't touched it...... I'll see how I go next week, but I have to order some more Kamikaze ISM. :thumb:


----------



## Markdevon

Great effort, and outstanding flake shown off by the sealant. Love the detail to the wheels and calipers.


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> No, still haven't touched it...... I'll see how I go next week, but I have to order some more Kamikaze ISM. :thumb:


How with Subaru?


----------



## DebbieOCD

Stunning finish, the flake pop is insane! Top work :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Any updates with this Raven?


----------



## Freakshow

this is amazing dude!


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Any updates with this Raven?


It's been about 14 months since it was detailed. The Kamikaze ISM is still looking 100%



















I've got something extremely special in store for it next.


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> I've got something extremely special in store for it next.


Tell us more


----------



## alau0115

Thanks Raven for your detailed posts especially the update after 14 months. Durablity of Kamikaze ISM that you put on looks promising. I am planning to do mine with Miyabi and ISM soon.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Great look plus longevity, just a question about application of ISM was one pass sufficient to coat each section of the panel with the loaded pad, plus is it necessary to go over the section in the opposite direction to cover any missed bits.

Nice Black now John Tht.


----------



## Lowlife

Pure porn.


----------



## Crackers

I love this!!!!

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## -Raven-

Titanium Htail said:


> Great look plus longevity, just a question about application of ISM was one pass sufficient to coat each section of the panel with the loaded pad, plus is it necessary to go over the section in the opposite direction to cover any missed bits.
> 
> Nice Black now John Tht.


Thanks!

Kamikaze ISM is a bit thicker than a lot of other coatings, you just have to take a little bit more time laying it on. It has good work time, so just go over it as much as needed to get a nice and even coat. It will spread out a fair way too.

I find it pretty easy to see where I've applied as seen in this pic, but good lighting is important - more so for residue removal.


----------



## -Raven-

sm81 said:


> Tell us more


Haha! Soon! I'll even send you a sneaky pic before anybody else!


----------



## vsideboy

lovely looking car mate, they sound awesome when on full beans too.


----------



## budgetplan1

*Done the WRX Yet?*

Have a black 2016 WRX over here, currently wearing Wolfgang Uber Ceramic with Gyeon Cure refreshes, but....have been looking into and pondering the Kamikaze Myabi + ISM coatings before winter hits. Ever get a chance to team them up on the soft, Subaru WRX paint? Black Subie paint is LOADED with flake so thinking it may look amazing with Kamikaze...your Lexus is looking unreal even after 14 months.

Also have a black 2004 Corvette w/ Uber Ceramic + occasional Kamikaze Overcoat refreshes...that Overcoat is unreal stuff...love it.

Thanks


----------



## -Raven-

budgetplan1 said:


> Have a black 2016 WRX over here, currently wearing Wolfgang Uber Ceramic with Gyeon Cure refreshes, but....have been looking into and pondering the Kamikaze Myabi + ISM coatings before winter hits. Ever get a chance to team them up on the soft, Subaru WRX paint? Black Subie paint is LOADED with flake so thinking it may look amazing with Kamikaze...your Lexus is looking unreal even after 14 months.
> 
> Also have a black 2004 Corvette w/ Uber Ceramic + occasional Kamikaze Overcoat refreshes...that Overcoat is unreal stuff...love it.
> 
> Thanks


Yep, love the flake on the Subi paint! Not done one yet with the ISM, but mine will be getting the Kamikaze treatment soon when I find the time!

Yep, love the Kamikaze Over Coat! That stuff is magic in a bottle. It's all my own WRX has had!

Here's my WRX!


----------



## budgetplan1

:thumb:

Fun cars...


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Yep, love the flake on the Subi paint! Not done one yet with the ISM, but mine will be getting the Kamikaze treatment soon when I find the time!
> 
> Yep, love the Kamikaze Over Coat! That stuff is magic in a bottle. It's all my own WRX has had!


Any updates?


----------



## sm81

-Raven- said:


> Haha! Soon! I'll even send you a sneaky pic before anybody else!


Waiting:wave:


----------



## budgetplan1

Did an Aegean Blue metallic 2016 civic coupe with 2 coats Miyabi + 1 coat on ISM. In the right sunlight, the metallic is ploarizing, almost looks like it's hovering in the paint.


----------



## -Kev-

sm81 said:


> Waiting:wave:


Inpaitent :lol:


----------



## alfa.rbt

Just read the whole thread and OMG what great car, great results and immense amount of work put in it! Actually I'm planning on full correction and then I was going to put some decent wax on my Giulietta in April. After seeing this tho I'm actually thinking to go ISM route. How was it holding up before you replaced it with enrei? Also did you ever used overcoat on it?

Regards, Rob


----------



## muchoado

superb


----------



## -Raven-

alfa.rbt said:


> Just read the whole thread and OMG what great car, great results and immense amount of work put in it! Actually I'm planning on full correction and then I was going to put some decent wax on my Giulietta in April. After seeing this tho I'm actually thinking to go ISM route. How was it holding up before you replaced it with enrei? Also did you ever used overcoat on it?
> 
> Regards, Rob


Cheers Rob! Much appreciated mate!

The Kamikaze ISM is a really stunning coating, you won't be disappointed. I replaced the Kamikaze ISM with Kamikaze Enrei after about 20 months. The Kamikaze ISM was still perfect as you can see in my Kamikaze Enrei detail thread. The only reason I changed it is because I had the Kamikaze Enrei.

I think I used Kamikaze Over Coat once before a car meet ages ago, but it didn't need it. Just regular washing with Angelwax Superior shampoo, which is an epic pure shampoo with no gloss additives etc. I did use Kamikaze Over Coat on my new WRX for over a year before detailing it properly! I just couldn't be bothered, the Kamikaze Over Coat was that good!

My WRX now wears Kamikaze ISM layered over Kamikaze Miyabi. I have just been slack and haven't posted a thread.


----------



## alfa.rbt

Sweet. Would you say it is worth spending extra money to have Miyabi under ISM or is ISM plenty good enough (obviously 20 months out of ISM is plenty enough so I'm just wondering about visual effect)

Ps, Please do the write up on WRX, really looking forward to reading it! 

Kind regards, Rob


----------



## Ghostrider

Matty, do you think Miyagi is essential before ISM ?
Only have ISM here.
What about layering ISM ? Whats your opinion and how did you do it ?


----------



## budgetplan1

Ghostrider said:


> Matty, do you think Miyagi is essential before ISM ?
> Only have ISM here.
> What about layering ISM ? Whats your opinion and how did you do it ?


When I spoke to the US distributor of Kamikaze ( www.esotericcarcare.com ) before doing the Miyabi + ISM they said their testing indicated ISM did not 'like' layering.

At about 5 months in on a daily driver in Northeast, OH, USA gotta say the Kamikaze is just amazing stuff. Doing *very* well...stays unbelievably clean. It gets salt/spray stuck to it on the rocker panels but the slightest touch of water releases it pretty well. Mid door upwards looks pretty clean and shiny all the time no matter the weather.

Come spring our black WRX and black Corvette will be getting the Miyabi + ISM Combo.


----------



## -Raven-

alfa.rbt said:


> Sweet. Would you say it is worth spending extra money to have Miyabi under ISM or is ISM plenty good enough (obviously 20 months out of ISM is plenty enough so I'm just wondering about visual effect)
> 
> Ps, Please do the write up on WRX, really looking forward to reading it!
> 
> Kind regards, Rob


You'll be more than fine with only Kamikaze ISM. The ISM really is the ultimate wow factor! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Ghostrider said:


> Matty, do you think Miyabi is essential before ISM ?
> Only have ISM here.
> What about layering ISM ? Whats your opinion and how did you do it ?


Miyabi is not essential before ISM. I've done a few cars with only Miyabi, a few with only ISM, and a few with both. My view is if you can only have one, go for the ISM.

As for layering ISM (on itself), visually I can't tell much difference at all. The ISM goes on nice and thick! But if you buy a bottle, do two layers on your car and use it up. :thumb:


----------



## In House

I tried layered ISM over Miyabi,the combo looks better in terms of gloss and clarity compared to their stand alone application.The only problem is window time after Miyabi putted down and waiting it to cure before topped it with ISM.Too soon and it's gonna leave many streaks and patchy marks,too late and ISM barely able to bond on top of Miyabi.Watch the applicator condition used for Miyabi application,when it's already fully dry and hardened.It's your green light to start layering it


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

That looks immense, what a job.


----------



## Ghostrider

-Raven- said:


> Miyabi is not essential before ISM. I've done a few cars with only Miyabi, a few with only ISM, and a few with both. My view is if you can only have one, go for the ISM.
> 
> As for layering ISM (on itself), visually I can't tell much difference at all. The ISM goes on nice and thick! But if you buy a bottle, do two layers on your car and use it up. :thumb:


How long would you wait between the two layers ?

Would you rate the ISM higher than the Echelon Xen Zero ?
I have both not sure which one I should use on the RS.


----------

